# So you want symptoms read this... 12dpo BFP!!!!!



## riggins1017

Ok so I know I was always searching around to see what everyone elses symptoms and to see if they got their :bfp:. Well I got my :bfp: on friday :happydance::happydance: and I am creating this thread for all you ladies who are just like me. Oh and I always wanted to kill people who just told me to relax but seriously we did NOTHING this month. NO OPK'S , NO TIMING SEX, NO LYING WITH MY HIPS IN THE AIR........ In saying that I did keep track of when we had sex so maybe that will help you. I believe I might have OV'd on April 18th and we bd the following days: the 8th, 10th, 12th, 15th, 18th, 20th.

4 DPO - Back & Legs: Backache 
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month" 
Stomach: Increased Appetite

5 DPO - Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month" 
Emotional: Very Happy 
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion 
Stomach: Nausea

8 DPO - Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure 
Abdomen: Sore Muscles 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Emotional: "I Feel Out This Month" 
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability 
Pelvis: Frequent Urination 
Skin: Acne Breakout 
Stomach: Increased Appetite
Small and very very light dot of pink while wiping only 1 time

9 DPO - Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness 
Abdomen: Mild/Dull Cramps/Pressure 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid 
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine 
Skin: Acne Breakout 

10 DPO - Abdomen: Bloating 
Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness 
Abdomen: Pulling/Pinching 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability 
Emotional: Moodiness 
Head: Headache 
Head: Stuffy Nose 
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion 
Pelvis: Frequent Urination 
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid 
Stomach: Nausea 
:bfn:

11 DPO - Abdomen: Heaviness/Fullness 
Abdomen: Twinges 
Abdomen: UTI or Feels Like 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Emotional: Crankiness/Irritability 
Overall: Fatigue/Exhaustion 
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid 
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine 

12 DPO - :bfp: :bfp: :bfp:!!!! with early evening urine maybe held it for 2 hrs
Abdomen: Cramps (Like PMS/AF) 
Abdomen: Gas/Flatulence 
Abdomen: UTI or Feels Like 
Back & Legs: Backache 
Pelvis: Constipation 
Pelvis: Frequent Urination 
Pelvis: Increased Cervical Fluid 
Pelvis: Strong Smelling Urine 
Stomach: Nausea 

The thing that really did it for me us going pee all the time from 10 dpo and on. I hope this helps you ladies good luck to you all!!!


----------



## PocoHR

Thanks for this!

I am curious, did you test at all before 12 dpo? 

I think this might be "the month" for me, and I am 10 dpo and trying to decide if I should test or not. 

Its almost driving me mad, so I might test just so I can stop thinking about it, but I don't know!!

BIG Congrats to you and happy and healthy 9 months!


----------



## Ducktales

congrats
xxxx


----------



## honeysuede

Congratulations hun!!! xxxx 
I was thinking about you yesterday actually wondering how you were getting on! I am sooo pleased for you:hugs: xx
thanks for sharing your symptoms - I have amny of the same & keep getting faint lines on IC tests which I amputting down to evaps. Hopefully I can join you with a :bfp: in a few days
xx


----------



## riggins1017

PocoHR said:


> Thanks for this!
> 
> I am curious, did you test at all before 12 dpo?
> 
> I think this might be "the month" for me, and I am 10 dpo and trying to decide if I should test or not.
> 
> Its almost driving me mad, so I might test just so I can stop thinking about it, but I don't know!!
> 
> BIG Congrats to you and happy and healthy 9 months!

I tested on 10 DPO and :bfn:. Thank you so much and good luck to you.


----------



## riggins1017

honeysuede said:


> Congratulations hun!!! xxxx
> I was thinking about you yesterday actually wondering how you were getting on! I am sooo pleased for you:hugs: xx
> thanks for sharing your symptoms - I have amny of the same & keep getting faint lines on IC tests which I amputting down to evaps. Hopefully I can join you with a :bfp: in a few days
> xx

Good luck honey I was thinkig about you not too long ago also. I sure hope this is it for you. Please keep me updated! Maybe evaps maybe not. I hate HPT they can really fool you sometimes.


----------



## lu-is

Thanks for the info and congratulations!!!


----------



## Mommy_Moose

GREAT thread! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## riggins1017

Thaks for the feedback ladies and GL to all of you.


----------



## armywife03

So happy for you! I wish you H&H 9 months! Thanks for sharing your symptoms!


----------



## riggins1017

Thank you armywife! GL to you!


----------

